# Go for The Gulf



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay - Seadrift, Texas 
by Capt. Chris Martin
Sponsored Texas Marine*

July 1, 2013

Ahead of Sunday morning rain showers and lightning show, tides dropped out Saturday like a bad habit, mostly due to west winds we awoke to. Props to Captain TJ Christensen for winning 1st place best boat on Saturday. â€œWe found clean water in the ICW, which placed us away from all the boat traffic.â€ The entire bay was shredded, dirty and rough. They finished with limits of reds and near limits of trout; part of a 6-boat corporate customer outing. On Sunday, Captain Nathan Beabout placed his waders on the best catch for winning 1st place. They finished with full limits of trout.

To see more photos from this weekend, click below

http://www.bayflatslodge.com/photo-gallery/recent-trip-photos

*"Go for the Gulf"*

I have talked to you from time-to-time about how magnificent the trout fishing can often become during the summertime on San Antonio Bay over shell pads and shell reefs. Well, the fishing also gets to be really good out in the surf, as well. July and August are the months of the year that attract me to a slick beach like no other. I canâ€™t wait for a calm day so I can get out there along the sand and look for pelicans perched just off of the beach and mullet gathered in pods at the second and third sand bars. Opportunity just doesnâ€™t get to be much better for a coastal angler. Itâ€™s a time when even the novice angler can enjoy fun times and rod-bending adventure.

On those occasions when I am able to get into the surf on a warm summer day, I like to throw top water baits. They are my favorite bait, hands down, of any artificial bait in my arsenal. I just canâ€™t get enough of seeing a huge trout or red fish swim up to the surface of the water and then attack, or engulf, that small piece of mullet-imitating plastic. Itâ€™s a rush that jump-starts my heart every time it happens. Itâ€™s amazing!

I like to start my day out early, being in position along the beach ahead of the sun peeking above the morning horizon. It can get really, really hot along the shoreline of the surf when thereâ€™s no wind, so I like to be there extra early in the morning in order to take advantage of one of the coolest parts of the day. It doesnâ€™t last long, but it can be extremely comfortable while it does.
Iâ€™ll anchor the boat atop the second sand bar, if possible. I like to put an anchor off the nose of the boat, as well as one off of the back of the boat. That way I know that one of the two anchors will probably be able to hold the boat in place if I happen to suddenly get caught in a surge of high wind or a brief summertime storm.

As I get out of the boat and into the surf water, Iâ€™ll make my way to the first gut thatâ€™s just off of the beach. I like to toss dark-colored baits in these shallows before the sun comes up. Itâ€™s a practice of mine that has produced for me over the years, and it still works till this day. Like I said, itâ€™s really shallow here, so working a surface-walker in this water is only productive prior to daylight hours. Once the sun raises its ugly head, this skinny water begins to boil quite rapidly, and the fish relocate accordingly.

Although wade fishing the surf can be downright miraculous at times during summertime months, it wouldnâ€™t be right of me to not remind you of the fact that the surf is capable of becoming a rather treacherous domain in a very short period of time. Safety, especially while in the surf, should be your number one consideration. Always consult the local weather forecast before heading out, and carry a weather-band radio with you when you go. Youâ€™ll prosper by learning to anticipate the upcoming weather conditions and prepare accordingly. If the early-day wind is supposed to be calm, yet strong winds are in the forecast for mid-day, you should maintain a sharp eye for changes in the sky and plan to be back in the boat and underway prior to taking the full brunt of the heavier winds and waves. If you feel as though it is just too windy to head out into the surf in your boat, or if you have any other reservations whatsoever, simply do not go. Itâ€™s not worth it! Another thing to take into consideration is the utilization of a PFD (personal floatation device) while wading the surf. Holes on the Gulf bottom, unpredictable wave action, and a strong undercurrent can be hazardous. People have been known to be swept right off their feet without notice. I also strongly recommend the use of the donut-shaped fish baskets for retention of your catch over that of the common stringer â€" sharks love to eat your catch as it hangs off of your stringer.

A lot of anglers may be lucky and realize â€œeasy-pickingsâ€ as they free-line live croaker or shrimp during July and August in the surf. But whenever we get a lull in the wind, or when the wind happens to be blowing out of the north this summer, youâ€™ll find me throwing nothing other than artificial baits up-and-down the guts all along the beachfront. Keep in mind the extreme heat, and the necessity for regular hydration and sunscreen application.

*www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Kids love fishing, and we love taking them*

Monday morning is starting out really good, especially for these two brothers.

Sent in from Capt. Steve Boldt


----------

